# Pics of your bikes AS FOUND



## Kickstand3 (Feb 2, 2021)

Prewar Manton & Smith


----------



## catfish (Feb 2, 2021)

This is how I found it. A long time ago.


----------



## John G04 (Feb 2, 2021)

Abused and forgotten...


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 3, 2021)

As found.


After getting it rideable.



Same scenario 



Fully serviced and ready to ride.



These kind of challenges are what make this hobby so much fun.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Feb 3, 2021)

Here is my first find, probably eight years ago. I learned a lot with this project and still have the bike.


----------



## srfndoc (Feb 3, 2021)

My bike as found:


Current status:


----------



## gkeep (Feb 3, 2021)

Early Post War as found.





and after some TLC. No great value but a fun and solid rider for shopping trips.


----------



## kreika (Feb 3, 2021)

As found


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 3, 2021)

As found Western Flyer


----------



## Blue Streak (Feb 3, 2021)

1899 Tribune Model 40 as found in a basement two minutes from my house:





In better light:


----------



## C M Gerlach (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## FICHT 150 (Feb 3, 2021)

1959 Tiger, lightly cleaned, and as found:


----------



## FICHT 150 (Feb 3, 2021)

1941 Colson Scout, as found. Still lightly cleaning:


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 3, 2021)

62 Jaguar as found at estate sale and cleaned up


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 3, 2021)

Opps, dirty pics


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## mikecuda (Feb 3, 2021)

My 1954 Indian Scout  untouched.  I have the old seat frame.  I put a new seat on it.       It rides and shifts like a new bike.


----------



## mikecuda (Feb 3, 2021)

My Black Beauty that was on my neighbors garage roof.  I had to rescue it.


----------



## JLF (Feb 3, 2021)

Summer 2020 Barn Fresh prewar Colson.  Doesn’t look much better today, but it rides great after a once over.  Undecided on restoration.


----------



## JLF (Feb 3, 2021)

Summer 2020 Barn Fresh prewar Rollfast.  A work in progress...


----------



## Shawn Michael (Feb 3, 2021)

Today's as found BF Goodrich badged Schwinn.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 4, 2021)

1959 Schwinn Corvette before/ After


----------



## blasterracing (Feb 4, 2021)

1938 Shelby


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 4, 2021)

1934 Huffman LaFrance as found and after OA bath. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 4, 2021)

1938 Robin--a lot of Goof-Off, lacquer thinner, and rags removing the house paint which covered everything! V/r Shawn


----------



## mikecuda (Feb 4, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> 1934 Huffman LaFrance as found and after OA bath. V/r ShawnView attachment 1351334
> 
> View attachment 1351335
> 
> View attachment 1351336



Love it


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Feb 4, 2021)

Somewhat tired Evinrude....


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 4, 2021)

'56 Jaguar 



After


----------



## Jon Olson (Feb 5, 2021)

TOC Racycle as found in an old farm pump house. Then as cleanup only shown in a museum during Amgen bicycle race.


----------



## HARPO (Feb 5, 2021)

1941 Rollfast, as pulled out of a damp basement where it was hung for decades...


----------



## Boris (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## hzqw2l (Feb 5, 2021)

As delivered:




Cleaned and ready to roll:


----------



## hm. (Feb 5, 2021)

As found. Rarely seen 81 Sidewinder single speed..all original down to the tubes


----------



## vincev (Feb 5, 2021)

before and after


----------



## vincev (Feb 5, 2021)

before and after,a LOT of cleaning !


----------



## vincev (Feb 5, 2021)

before and after...luckily only pedals were missing.....


----------



## tanksalot (Feb 5, 2021)

All 4 where built and completed.


----------



## tanksalot (Feb 5, 2021)

After


----------



## MNLonnie (Feb 5, 2021)

A Columbia with a Whizzer. Where do I look for numbers to see what year the bike is? Or can you guys tell just by looking at it?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## ratrodz (Feb 5, 2021)

Literally “as found” in the place that it was found... lol


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 5, 2021)

The his and hers pair of Zeps!!


----------



## vincev (Feb 6, 2021)

Super Monark.....Have new tires to put on.......


----------



## vincev (Feb 6, 2021)

White Corvette...Spring project....red pin striping is barely visible on front fork. Anybody have a better fork ??


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 6, 2021)

Vince that is beautiful, but  should look for another with better fork let me deal with that mess for you


vincev said:


> White Corvette...Spring project....red pin striping is barely visible on front fork. Anybody have a better fork ??
> 
> 
> View attachment 1352638


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## COB (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## bikejunk (Feb 6, 2021)

Just a few min after flea market purchase had I not taken my friend for breakfast that Saturday and then gone to the church tag sale in Bayonne NJ - never would have found this bike from the navy supply station the had their


----------



## COB (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## mickeyc (Feb 6, 2021)

1926 Columbia, before and after







1947 Hawthorne, before and after







1930 Columbia camelback, before and after







1947 Columbia, before and after


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## mike j (Feb 6, 2021)

1918 Great Western Crown, "as found" at Copake a few years ago & after. What can I say? I'm drawn to the crusty & decrepit. Thankfully I don't feel that way about my women.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Kramai88 (Feb 6, 2021)

39


----------



## mikecuda (Feb 6, 2021)

My bikes I added in 2020.


----------



## catfish (Feb 6, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1352367
> 
> View attachment 1352368



Is this the bike found in the funeral home?


----------



## catfish (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 6, 2021)

catfish said:


> Is this the bike found in the funeral home?



Yessir. She's pretty much still "As-found" except for tires, tubes, grease & the carrier I added only because my girl likes somewhere to put her coat or bag on longer rides.


----------



## vincev (Feb 6, 2021)

Schwinn......I washed bike and the tank decals faded some.UGH...


----------



## 1898Columbia (Feb 7, 2021)

Keystone Road Racer


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 7, 2021)

As found...and after a little love. 37 Westfield built Elgin.


----------



## vincev (Feb 7, 2021)

Found this Elgin. Still has 28 inchers with air in them.+The tires were worth the $180 I paid.....


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 7, 2021)

Radio bike!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 7, 2021)

41 Western flyer talk tank !


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 7, 2021)

Flea market Elgin bluebird find!


----------



## Jon Olson (Feb 8, 2021)

1938 Roadmaster Supreme $75.00 Turlock, Ca. Model T Swap Meet find. Then many $$$$’s later.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Feb 8, 2021)

As Found. 
Both 1937...
Before...







And.
















After....   

Bye the way.
Muchas,Muchas Gracias To, 
@Mr.Jim Frazier.
For all of his help.! With my (37/RMS.)

& &. We don't have to many bikes but.
ME AND MY SON.
LOVE ,LOVE ARE BIKES.


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 8, 2021)

rollfaster said:


> As found...and after a little love. 37 Westfield built Elgin.
> 
> View attachment 1353441
> 
> View attachment 1353442



Nice one Rob! I've had many Columbia's and Westfield's over the years but never in that double bar roadster frame!


----------



## SKPC (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Upchuck79 (Feb 8, 2021)

Recently uncovered this AMF Roadmaster


----------



## dasberger (Feb 10, 2021)

1916 Iver As found....





Currently...


----------



## Bobrowe (Feb 11, 2021)

I got this Shelby Eagle at an estate sale auction.  The last picture is after I greased the axles bent the chainguard back into shape and cleaned the dust off.


----------



## frampton (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 11, 2021)

1936 Excelsior tall frame ..As found and after ..Decided to keep the 40 front fender and only found a girls 39.. Just going to roll with them as I like the look..


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 11, 2021)

36 CWC
30s Iver trike (25 yrs ago)
1925ish Iver Mobicycle


----------



## Upchuck79 (Feb 11, 2021)

lovely front sprocket - nice find


----------



## vincev (Feb 11, 2021)

original paint.....


----------



## deepsouth (Feb 11, 2021)

1951 B6. Someone's olive green dream machine. 



After a little love.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 11, 2021)

Here is another one as found ..1940 Roadmaster ..Nice and crusty  , turned into beauty..


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 11, 2021)

And one more the 1937 Colson Vogue...Craigslist find from 2013..found less than 6 miles from my house ...


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 11, 2021)

And the last of the crustys..this Schwinn BF Goodrich badged 1937 BA67 from 2006 ..Real crusty find .. Great rider ..


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 11, 2021)

The pinnacle of all my searching.


----------



## mrg (Feb 11, 2021)

40 CWC built Hawthorn All American as found 30+ yrs ago with amateur repaint and fully restored a couple yrs later. The yellow & black AA I found in a dormitory of Southern Oregon collage ( Ashland ) in 1988 but that's another story!


----------



## B607 (Feb 12, 2021)

'41 BA 97.  I traded a set of Phantom decals for this bike.  Gary


----------



## mickeyc (Feb 12, 2021)

First old balooner I bought, about 5 years ago.  Nicely equipped B6.  Sold it at the meet in Ohio shortly after cleaning it up and putting on new tubes and tires.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 12, 2021)

rollfaster said:


> As found...and after a little love. 37 Westfield built Elgin.
> 
> View attachment 1353441
> 
> View attachment 1353442



I can't honestly say I've ever seen a rainbow frame Elgin like this one before.


----------



## Lightweightbikes (Feb 12, 2021)

Hi very nice bikes I'm not sure if I'm on the correct page here I have a few questions I need 290mm double butted spokes gauge 14 with long nipples


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 13, 2021)

bikewhorder said:


> I can't honestly say I've ever seen a rainbow frame Elgin like this one before.



There’s been a lot of discussion on this one over the years, it’s definitely a strange one. There was a member here that had one but can’t remember who it was. Westfield B serial, zerks on frame and bottom bracket..strange animal.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 13, 2021)

You need to post in wanted section, Good luck


Lightweightbikes said:


> Hi very nice bikes I'm not sure if I'm on the correct page here I have a few questions I need 290mm double butted spokes gauge 14 with long nipples


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 13, 2021)

..


----------



## crazyhawk (Feb 14, 2021)

My Shelby had been hanging right here in a garage since 1982.  Changed tires and lubed.  I'll shine her up soon.


----------



## buck hughes (Feb 14, 2021)

Manton & Smith


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 14, 2021)

Swap meet find


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 14, 2021)

Here’s one I found in a event building 
Minty


----------



## vincev (Feb 14, 2021)

Got this old Elgin BUT the prize was what owner gave me ! After I put this bike in my truck the owner said he had one more piece his dad had in the basement and I could have it.He said it wasnt for the bike so his dad never put it on.He came back with a Bar and Slat Colson rack with the mounting bracket !!


----------



## JLF (Feb 14, 2021)

Found this one owner trike a few months ago.


----------



## Rollo (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 14, 2021)

Another one of my favorite finds was this early Huffman that was hiding on the sheep field at Copake in 2019.  I'd walked past it all day and took a closer look on one of my final rounds.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 26, 2021)

..


----------



## Upchuck79 (Feb 26, 2021)

That is one beefy chain. Appears you have found your weekend project! Enjoy your find.


----------



## vincev (Feb 26, 2021)

Rear steer Colson.....needs some help. Has front brake.Original owner worked at Schwinn.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 10, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Jive Turkey (Jul 11, 2021)

Found this DX on the local Craigslist a couple of months ago. I'm still in the process of cleaning it up and getting it back together.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 11, 2021)

April Fools' Day 2015
buddy Jim sends me this pic
old bike at a "Tool" swapmeet...












						Prewar Western Flyer | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

A friend of mine just picked this up for me at a swap meet but he won't tell me where it is. I like this bike.  I know it's Cleveland welding it has a morrow  rear hub that I have not cleaned yet to see a date straight down tube very cool forks it had mudflaps as what's hanging off the front and...




					thecabe.com
				



the rest of the story is in this thread.😍


----------



## tanksalot (Jul 11, 2021)

Columbia Twin bar


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 11, 2021)

Heres a few..Still have the 2 Elgins..Wish I still had the Rollfast on the bottom


----------



## HEMI426 (Jul 11, 2021)

When I bought this Excelsior I was told don't clean it, so I didn't. It has a 22 rifle strapped to it. I would love to see how much color would come back and the gold lettering on the down tube but I don't want hurt anything.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 4, 2022)

Here’s 1 I found a few weeks back 
Also found this one same place


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jul 5, 2022)

Y LA GANADORA ES... 👀  🤣 👀🤣🤣👀🤣👀🤣👀😙😙😙😙








Tranquilo Bobby....

Just kidding...jijijiji


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Two Wheeler (Jul 5, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> When I bought this Excelsior I was told don't clean it, so I didn't. It has a 22 rifle strapped to it. I would love to see how much color would come back and the gold lettering on the down tube but I don't want hurt anything.
> 
> View attachment 1444825
> 
> ...



I say clean it up to it’s full potential. It’s rusting as we speak.


----------



## Kstone (Jul 5, 2022)

My two babes 💜🥰


----------



## Two Wheeler (Jul 5, 2022)

.


----------

